# how to leave Seattle heading south?



## Pheonix (May 3, 2012)

I'm hitching up to Seattle to meet up with another traveler and then we will be hitching south back to CA. So I was wondering how far down the I-5 can I take public transit out of Seattle? Or does anyone have any other ideas on leaving Seattle going south down the I-5.


----------



## RockerBilly (May 3, 2012)

I was able to take public transit down to this shitty burb called "des moines", there is a perfect spot on the southbound on-ramp there for hitching. But if you work it out right, you can actually take various public buses and trams from seattle all the way to downtown portland for about $5. it gets pretty complicated though


----------



## Doobie_D (May 3, 2012)

You can take King county transit to Tumwater (Olympia) and pick up the CAP bus that will deposit you in Salmon creek (Vancouver) for couple bucks. Then take C-tran to downtown where you intercept Tri met into Portland and you can Ride that out to Wilsonville and catch a smart bus ($2.50) to Salem, OR. Thats as far down the I-5 ive figured out as far as the public transit system goes.


----------



## Pheonix (May 3, 2012)

I think I found a good way, I can take a bus from Seattle to Lakewood and try to hitch from there. It's exit 127 on I-5, there's some casinos there.

EDIT wow Doobie_D thanks for the info, I think I'm gonna do that and now I only need to go as far as Salem,OR.


----------



## bryanpaul (May 3, 2012)

fuck yeah CAP busses!.....or get a southbound out of tacoma


----------



## Doobie_D (May 3, 2012)

Also you can do that the opposite way from Seattle all the way to Blaine, WA at the border (and beyond ive heard) But also also if you get hung up in Yreka,CA you can catch a couple dollar bus to Dunsmuir. A 50 mile ride.


----------



## a197120 (Jun 10, 2012)

Last winter I took transit down to Portland or (take bus to Tacoma and then to Olympia ... at Olympe they have have print outs for info as far as you can go south) I also made it from Seattle to Oakland ca in 3 days Starting at the i5 exit in the Udisrict.. your luck might vary. But ivehad good luck at the on ramp by the ave and 45th..


----------



## DregeDE (Jun 10, 2012)

I hitched north from opdx made it to tacoma and hit the metro bus from there into seattle, hopping is easy - go to airport road in georgetown and find the bridge being worked on, thats the out SBD.
I gave a dude a ride when I drove back down the PDX, just can't be on the freeway but there is enough freaks and travelers/hitcher friendly all up and down I-5, trouble is figuring out where the cool people will be getting on the freeway at.


----------



## Fuzzypeach (Nov 23, 2019)

Pheonix said:


> I'm hitching up to Seattle to meet up with another traveler and then we will be hitching south back to CA. So I was wondering how far down the I-5 can I take public transit out of Seattle? Or does anyone have any other ideas on leaving Seattle going south down the I-5.


The is a train that goes from Seattle to Portland. The cascadia, I think it's called.


----------



## daveycrockett (Oct 31, 2022)

Hitched Seattle to NYC three years ago then to Maine then Jax. Took about a month..you'll get there. Long as you're doing shit along the way and have a destination you will get there. Think I got into Astoria first somehow got out of there to bay area out through Elko and bam!!! I80..burning man which I avoided all together but listening to stories from the original art guys from San Francisco the Rockies Chicago bla blah bitty bitty boop.


----------

